# George Brazil Plumbing



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone ever work for or know someone who has worked for George Brazil Plumbing?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've met George, does that count?

Mark


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

One man operation, I'm told. But, I do here he is looking for help.:jester:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Who?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You know, Ben Franklin's friend :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

He has a shop in Phoenix, they usually have a help wanted ad in the national trade rags.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Is it worth its waiting gold?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Is it worth its waiting gold?


RSP ,,, will you please stop that ,,, it's messing up my eyes !!

try ;

" Worth it's WEIGHT IN GOLD " !!! ,,, just bustin your stones :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What smadda? 

Yooz don't like arr southun twang?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nope never heard of him. He might be form brazil. Just a guess


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I know he has large shops in Phoenix and LA I believe. He does advertise for plumber quit often. I found some reviews which were mostly complaints about his prices. But he is up front about them.

It's tempting for me to contact him even hough it means a move across country.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

The only thing I ever heard about George Brazil is that their uniform shirts and pants are all white.

Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I know he has large shops in Phoenix and LA I believe. He does advertise for plumber quit often. I found some reviews which were mostly complaints about his prices. But he is up front about them.
> 
> It's tempting for me to contact him even hough it means a move across country.


I believe they may even help with relocation costs, if I read the ad right. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> I believe they may even help with relocation costs, if I read the ad right.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Ya, it did mention 5 grand for relocation. Something to think about. I'm looking into going back overseas for a year or two.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My buddy was looking into some plumbing company out in California, they would pay for relocation and also help you find a place to live. I will see if he still has the information to whom it was.


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

*Gerorge Brazil*



tnoisaw said:


> Anyone ever work for or know someone who has worked for George Brazil Plumbing?


What do you wont to Know he must be in his 80 and loves the trade he is the father of the super truck ,and not afraid to charg what it takes to compinsayt his employes .


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Did he send you to grammer school? :laughing:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I believe its a franchise like Ben Franklins. They were kicked out of this county many years ago by a judge for ripping off widows and the elderly. Back when a water heater change out was $400 they charged $2500, and toilets were just as bad. The old bait and switch routine.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i looked into them when i moved to phoenix. hi turn over rate, always hiring,they do have a huge shop but there always a lot of parked trucks there. they do offer money to come. with strings attached.

but it could be a way to move. just do your homework.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I should go out there and teach that old man a thing or two about how to run service calls. Infact that goes for the entire world.:laughing:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I should go out there and teach that old man a thing or two about how to run service calls. Infact that goes for the entire world.:laughing:



you already are. one post at a time:whistling2:


----------



## charles dipple (May 8, 2010)

in the 70's he has a very large service business in tucson


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*Brazil*

I think they are tied in with Mike Diamond


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I know they pay commission. and i just saw a commercial for george. free ac and plumbing check with no trip or diag charge. wen its no loss for george, the guys dont get paid if they dont sell


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe George Brazil was the designer of the Hackney body and at first no one else was allowed to have one. Eventually I think he got a piece of each one sold.

I think he had 200 trucks including franchises. Then almost over night most of the trucks disappeared. Mike Diamond seemed to have taken over the stuff in West Los Angeles and painted his name on the trucks. There are still a few franchises out there but I am not sure how that worked out.

When you look at outfits like Contractor 2000, Nexstar and Plumber Success International you will see Mike Diamond and/or George Brazils names on them.

Mark


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I believe George Brazil was the designer of the Hackney body and at first no one else was allowed to have one. Eventually I think he got a piece of each one sold.
> 
> I think he had 200 trucks including franchises. Then almost over night most of the trucks disappeared. Mike Diamond seemed to have taken over the stuff in West Los Angeles and painted his name on the trucks. There are still a few franchises out there but I am not sure how that worked out.
> 
> ...


 IMO the worst telemarketer, rip off , BS co. out there. They're looking for suckers, who think they aint gonna have to work anymore, or have any stress, & still make millions of $$$$$.:thumbdown:. Yea right!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

yup. WHITE uniforms. We have a small George Brazil outfit here in Bakersfield. They are probably the most expensive, and the uniform is ALL WHITE. No thank you, I don't like working in anything white unless its disposable, like my paper suit.


----------

